# Fischreiher (Abwehr)



## lestrat (19. Sep. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Bisher letztes Jahr haben wir in unserem alten Teich keine Fische gehabt.
Im letzten Jahr haben wir dann 3 Kois und 6 Shubunkies eingesetzt.
Diese hat dann der __ Reiher auf 1 Koi und 2 Shubunkies reduziert.

In diesem Jahr haben sich die Shubunkies gut amüsiert und fleißig liebe gemacht. So dass wir reichlich Nachwuchs haben.

Jetzt im September vergrößern wir unseren Teich, dazu wurden alle Fische und andere Lebewesen (soweit wie möglich) herausgefangen und zwischengelagert.

Bei der aktuellen Zählung hatten wir 1 Koi, 2 große Shubunkies und 119 kleine
Shubunkies. Die Anzahl hat uns der Art erschreckt, dass wir beschlossen haben die Shubunkies abzugeben und nur noch Kois zu halten.
Für die Shubunkies haben wir ein schönes neues Zuhause gefunden.

So jetzt kommt meine eigentliche Frage:

Was kann man als Reiherschutz einsetzen ?
Der Zoohändler empfiehlt eine Schnur in 60cm Höhe um den Teich herum.

Bei Zoo-Zajak habe ich einen Plastikfisch gesehen der als Köder eingesetzt werden kann und so die Fische besser vor dem Reiher warnen oder der Reiher sich erschreckt, weil er den Fisch nicht herausbekommt (Fisch wird 5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche mit einer Schnur an einem Stein befestigt).

Hat jemand den schon ausprobiert? 
Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit so etwas ?

Gruß lestrat


----------



## Thorsten (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher (Abwehr)*

Hallo lestrat,

das mit den Schnüren ist schon eine gute Maßnahme.

Man kann auch zeitweise ein Netz über den Teich spannen oder sogenannte "Reiherschreck´s" aufstellen. 

Ob es wirklich was nützt kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.

Die Fariante mit den Plastikfisch ist mir neu, wie heißt es so schön ... _"Probieren geht über Studieren"

_Benutze hier auch mal die Suchfunktion, (__ Reiher-Reiherschreck etc.) dann wirst Du einiges finden.


----------



## Hubabuba (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher (Abwehr)*

Hallo @ ll

Die Schnur ist auf jedem Fall empfehlenswert....relativ nah am Teich...es gibt kaum einen __ Reiher der direkt ins Wasser fliegt.
Die Idee mit dem Fisch finde ich Weltklasse  *malfreschgrinsenmuß) Ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie der Reiher versucht ihn mit seinem Schnabel zu schnappen und zu stechen.......bis dann sind die anderen wirklich gewarnt.

An meinem zweiten Teich im Garten habe ich 2 Plastikreiher aufgestellt...mal hilft es mal nicht...aber da ist das Wasser auch extrem grün und sie haben so bessere Chancen nicht gesehen zu werden.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## lestrat (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher (Abwehr)*

Hallo Rolf,

wie ich dass zum ersten mal gelesen hatte, fand ich dass auch Klasse. 

Aber wie ist das mit der Gewöhnung, kann sich ein __ Reiher nicht an so etwas gewöhnen ?

Werde es wahrscheinlich nit dem Fisch versuchen und den alle 2-3 Tage versetzen. Bin mal gespannt ob das funktioniert. 
Schnüre werde ich aber auch noch spannen. (doppelt gemoppelt hält besser)

Danke 

lestrat


----------



## Hubabuba (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher (Abwehr)*

Hallo Lestrat

Mit der Gewöhnung hast du vielleicht Recht, aber die Vögel sind auch einem gewissen Stress ausgesetzt und wer weis darüber schon mehr.
Das mit den Schnüren ist, was ich zumindest aus etlichen Gesprächen gehört habe das beste Mittel.
Je mehr Aufgaben an den Vogel gestellt sind um so mehr Fehler kann er auch machen. Der muß ja auch wieder lernen damit umzugehen. Vielleichjt zweifelt er ja auch sich selbst wenn er den Plastik Fisch etliche Mal getroffen hat und der keinerlei Wirkung zeigt 

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Mink (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher (Abwehr)*

Hi@all
Hmm, ein Rheiher mit Minderwertigkeitskomplexen... finde ich gut!  

Wir haben schon seit Jahren, nachdem wir herbe verluste hatten, eine wunderschönbemalten Aluminium __ Reiher auf einer Radnabe, der sich im Wind dreht. Seit dem haben wir keine verluste mehr gehabt.

Aber berichte mal deine Erfahrung mit dem Plastikkameraden. Klingt zumindest interessant und auf den Reiher warten wäre dann sicher sehr amüsand.


----------



## Hubabuba (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher (Abwehr)*

Moin Mink

Das mit dem Drehrad ist natürlich noch eine gesteigerte Variante *lach*

Mein Garten ist in 3 verschiedenen Höhenlagen aufgebaut. Wenn ich unten am Haus sitze kann man durch das hohe Schilfgras ab und an einen landenden __ Reiher sehen der sich sehr neugierig den stehenden Reiher anschaut. Manchmal genügt ein Rascheln der Grässer und er ist wieder weg. Das liegt glaube ich daran das sich der Plastikreiher leicht auf seiner Befestigungsstange bewegt.
Geklaut hat er mir in den letzten 2 Jahren nur meinen größten __ Goldfisch.....ca.18cm groß. Der hatte sich wohl zu sicher gefühlt.
Selbst wenn er länger stehen bleibt sieht er die Fischlis wohl nicht, Wasser ist sehr grün und läuft ohne Filter.
Dieser Teich ( ca.8000 - 9000 Liter ) ist ausser 2 Lüftersteinen nur mit einem ca.10m langen Bachlauf versehen. Einige Goldies und 4 __ Graskarpfen von ca.8cm Länge nebst etlichen Molchen, Fröschen bzw.__ Kröten, __ Libellen und allerlei Rumgeschwirr ist sich ziemlich selbst überlassen.
Zuhause habe ich Dank meiner neuen Filteranlage ein mittlerweile sehr schön Klares Wasser. 
Da hatte ich noch keinen Reiher gesehen....da passen meine beiden Katzen schon auf  

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Geifi (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher (Abwehr)*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo lestrat,
> 
> das mit den Schnüren ist schon eine gute Maßnahme.
> 
> ...


Hey 
Ja stimmt der Reiher bedient sich als wäre er im SB-Restaurant.Ich hatte ja auch ca 30 Karpfen und 40 Rotaugen und Rotfedern drin.Er ließ mir nur noch 13 Karpfen übrig.Habe nun um den Teich einen Elektrozaun gemacht seither seh ich ihn nicht mehr.Den Draht habe ich 3 reihig angeordnet.Den 1. mit 20 cm den 2. bei 40cm und den 3. bei 60 cm.Es genügt eine Batterie von einem Weidezaun.Er hat vom Wasser einen Abstand mit ca. 60 cm.
                                                                         Viele Grüße 
                                                                               Geifi


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Fischreiher (Abwehr)*

Hi Geifi,

wir haben gerade einen aktuellen Thread über Reiherabwehr im Portal. 
Da bringt es wirklich nicht viel paralell dazu einen uralten Thread wieder auszukramen.
Wenn der dann noch mit x-mal schon geposteten Erkenntnissen angereichert wird, wirkt dies irgendwie deplatziert. (neue deutsche Rechtschreibung, tut weh!)

Gut, ich sehe, es ist dein erster Beitrag, wollen wir nicht so eng sehen... aber nächstens bitte vorher lesen.

Nix für ungut...


----------

